# Soon To Be Antique



## drifter (Dec 22, 2018)

Stamp dispenser


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2018)

drifter said:


> View attachment 60647
> Stamp dispenser



Oh my yes, haven't seen one in many years. In fact, I have a small book of forever stamps in my wallet I've had for several years now, and only used a few.


----------

